# Lyft is moving into the Delivery space



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

*Essential Deliveries: Drive, Earn, and Help Support Your Community*
We know this is a challenging time to be on the road and ride requests are down because of COVID-19, so Lyft is exploring new ways for you to keep earning if you choose to drive. 
Starting on April 15, we're piloting a new initiative called Essential Deliveries. Lyft is actively working with government agencies, local non-profits, healthcare organizations, and other companies that need delivery services so that drivers can deliver essential items like groceries, medical supplies, home necessities, auto-parts, and more to community members and essential businesses. 
*View and accept delivery rides within the Lyft Driver app*
Essential Delivery rides will show up in the same way as a ride request - it will just say 'Delivery' as the ride type.
*Arrive at the pickup location and pick up the package from the organization*
You'll receive instructions from the organization in your app about where to pick up the package.
*Drive the package to the drop-off location *
Follow the organization's drop-off instructions in the app - deliveries will never require any contact with the recipient.








We will be piloting this program with a rollout to select regions starting with Atlanta, Austin, Dallas, Houston, Indianapolis, Orlando, Phoenix, San Francisco, San Diego, San Antonio, and Seattle. This is a new program and we are working to develop more partnerships, so we can expand this program to more drivers and more cities around the country. 
When Essential Deliveries is available for you, you'll get an email or in-app message to sign up. If you're interested and choose to sign up, you'll be included on our list of drivers who want to get matched with delivery rides in your city. Depending on delivery availability in your area, you may get matched with delivery rides, but there is no guarantee. These rides will look similar to a standard Lyft ride request when you go online to drive, with the ride type appearing as 'Delivery.'
*FAQs*
*When will this come to my region?*
As we get more partners that need deliveries, we will look to start rolling out to more regions. We want to make sure we do what's most helpful for our drivers and the community during this time. 
*What if I don't want to do delivery?*
This program is optional, and not something you have to participate in. If you sign up and then decide you don't want to continue, you can opt out from the program at any time. 
*By signing up, am I guaranteed delivery rides?*
If you sign up for the pilot, you may start seeing delivery rides in your queue, but signing up does not guarantee that you'll always receive delivery rides. 
*Can I only get delivery rides?*
Not at this time. An Essential Deliveries ride will be in addition to your regular passenger rides. 
*How do I know it's a delivery ride?*
Delivery rides show up the same way as a passenger ride does within the Lyft Driver app. Where you usually see the ride type, you will see: 'Delivery'.
*What types of packages will I deliver?*
Essential Deliveries packages may include meals, groceries, medical supplies, essential auto parts, home necessities, and more. All packages will be less than 50lbs.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

I've done this with both Uber and Lyft. Instead of a rider, I get a package from the pickup location and deliver it...a regular ride...just no passenger! I get a text stating it's a package and who to give it to at the destination. 👍


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Interesting, but you still have to take regular pax rides.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

This is true 😁


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> *Essential Deliveries: Drive, Earn, and Help Support Your Community*
> We know this is a challenging time to be on the road and ride requests are down because of COVID-19, so Lyft is exploring new ways for you to keep earning if you choose to drive.
> Starting on April 15, we're piloting a new initiative called Essential Deliveries. Lyft is actively working with government agencies, local non-profits, healthcare organizations, and other companies that need delivery services so that drivers can deliver essential items like groceries, medical supplies, home necessities, auto-parts, and more to community members and essential businesses.
> *View and accept delivery rides within the Lyft Driver app*
> ...


DO THEY HAVE . . .

. . . " TOILET PAPER " !?!?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> DO THEY HAVE . . .
> 
> . . . " TOILET PAPER " !?!?


I kid you not the other night I was on Sanrio.com and they sold hello kitty toilet paper for a reasonable $10/pop.

today I go and it's all sold out.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Still only pays .35/mile ....

The customers are businesses that are trying to get by on the cheap for package/parcel service. They save a TON of money on their usual cost to ship, yet will NEVER tip you. I've done plenty of package deliveries thru the apps, and it's fine not having a passenger, but there's no extra financial incentive, in fact less due to lack of tipping. And now you've got GOODS in your car that have a value that you are responsible for...


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Interesting. This has been around for a while though. There was the one guy who was pick up cash and delivered it to cartel members in TX. I can see myself doing cartel cash deliveries!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Pixekchik said:


> I've done this with both Uber and Lyft. Instead of a rider, I get a package from the pickup location and deliver it...a regular ride...just no passenger! I get a text stating it's a package and who to give it to at the destination. &#128077;


I have picked up a package or envelope and delivered it a few times over the last five years. They were longer rides.

The pay has been the same as a passenger delivery, and there is less potential stress involved.

If the new program maintains the same compensation as delivering passengers, I would sign up for it in a heartbeat.

It might be a while before it comes to Chicago though. I'll keep an eye on this thread to see how it's being received.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> If the new program maintains the same compensation as delivering passengers, I would sign up for it in a heartbeat.


No sign up. You have to be logged in accepting regular ride requests. The ping will simply state "delivery" on the screen. Random. Not really a separate service as far as drivers are concerned.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

68350 said:


> No sign up. You have to be logged in accepting regular ride requests. The ping will simply state "delivery" on the screen. Random. Not really a separate service as far as drivers are concerned.


If it's not a separate service then we should get paid the same as we would for having a human being in the car. I'd be perfectly fine with that.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> If it's not a separate service then we should get paid the same as we would for having a human being in the car. I'd be perfectly fine with that.


You will have to join the service in the app. If you don't join, then you will only get the pax ping.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Sorry its not offered to MI. Yea it did not say anything about the pay..


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Interesting. This has been around for a while though. There was the one guy who was pick up cash and delivered it to cartel members in TX. I can see myself doing cartel cash deliveries!


Why would cartels use Lyft when they can just use a private jet and not get caught


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

welikecamping said:


> Interesting, but you still have to take regular pax rides.


With Uber you can switch pax off. I'm not hauling people anymore, too dangerous for now.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

I suppose you could take whatever route you saw fit.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Lyft Eats? Oh boy here comes 19 cents a mile


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Haven't done lyft or uber in a while , But would like to do just package delivery. dont want eats to many problems.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> *FAQs*
> *Can I only get delivery rides?*
> Not at this time. An Essential Deliveries ride will be in addition to your regular COVID-19 infected passenger death rides.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Speaking of which, have any Lyft or Uber drivers died of Covid-19 in your towns or cities? We had a Chicago city bus driver (way overweight) pass away last week, but nothing about Lyft/Uber drivers succumbing.


----------

